# A required .DLL file, MSVBVM60.DLL, was not found.



## STUPIDGIRL (Mar 28, 2005)

I just tried to install Hijack this and I got this message:
A required .DLL file, MSVBVM60.DLL, was not found.
Was up?

~STUPIDGIRL


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You can go here http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvbvm60 download it, unzip it and put it in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32.


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

You can also download the missing file from the attached link which will install the missing file.

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/downloadfaq.html


----------



## STUPIDGIRL (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks, that worked. :up: 
I recently did a low level format so I am trying to reinstall everything and to install a few things I didn't have on here previously. Hijack this was one of the things I didn't have on my pc previously.
Thanks again!

~STUPIDGIRL


----------

